# Links Spain/Portugal club sites/news



## A_Skywalker (Mar 18, 2009)

*Spain Primera Liga list of club sites*

Almeria
Athletic Bilbao
Atletico Madrid
Barcelona
Deportivo La Coruna
Espanyol
Getafe
Malaga
Mallorca
Numancia
Osasuna
Racing Santander
Real Betis
Real Madrid
Recreativo Huelva
Sevilla
Sporting Gijon
Valencia
Valladolid
Villareal

*Portugal Liga club sites*

Academica
Amadora
Belenenses
Benfica
Braga
Guimaraes
Leixoess
Maritimo
Nacional
Naval
Pacos De Ferreira
Porto
Rio Ave
Sporting
Trofense
Vitoria Setubal

*Other Useful Sites
List of injuries for Portugal liga*

El Mundo Deportivo news
Soccer Spain


----------

